# Fleetwing 20" banana seat bike with tank



## tdoorly (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello,   I picked up this kinda rare and cute Fleetwing girls 20" banana seat bike.  I don't know if you could call it a muscle bike or a stingray type bike but I liked it and knew I could clean it up.  Got some new white wall tires and tubes for it.   My Daughter is grown up and has 2 boys so I have no one to let ride it.   I'm a Schwinn Varsity / Contenental collector so I would do a trade. Especially for a short Varsity with 24" wheels.   Let me know if anyone is interested or knows a value on this very odd bike.


----------

